# Gordon Getty: The Canterville Ghost



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Matthias Foremny / Members of Gewandhausorchester, Leipzig / Leipzig Opera Orchestra
Gordon Getty: The Canterville Ghost

Release Date June 16, 2017
Duration01:01:57
Genre
Classical
Styles
Opera
Recording DateJune, 2015
Recording Location
Oper Leipzig, Germany

3.5R


----------

